# The Harbor City Fantail



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

I noticed when we got home that it’s right eye looks like this....
Anyone have any ideas?
Terry, you and I will get together about what should be done with it as to weather I keep it or you take it.
If needed I could always bring it to you.
You can’t be that far from me.
I drive pretty far for much less important things, so I’m not worried about that. Just figured I would show you how beautiful it is. I set it up with it’s own cage set up, and have it near my small flock. It seems to be pretty okay other then the eye thing.
I will give it a better look over tomorrow with day light.
I think it’s had enough excitement for one day.
It was easy to catch and the gentleman was very nice and the whole thing went very smoothly other then me passing my exit and was noticing signs for SAN DIEGO!!!  
LOL 
My view was blocked by a semi and I missed exit by a long shot.
But no real problem.
So please let me know what I should do for this eye ball.
Thanks again for contacting me for this small job. It feels good to help God’s creatures.
I was wondering if you thought I would ever be able to let it out free to fly in the sky again, or if you think it’s not a good idea.
All this assuming it has no eye issue, of course.
Image HostingImage Hosting


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Its looks like a fantail cross. not a good flyer but can be sent out but not to fly


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi firstimer,

Thank you SO much for going out of your way to rescue this beautiful bird.

I cant really make out the eye, is the lid closed, is it open and cloudy looking?

Can you describe it or get a closer pic of the eye?

Can you look inside the beak? Anything unusual?

You can try putting a drop of colloidal silver in the eye (Sovereign brand) that will help in case of infection, and it definitely won't harm it. I have seen it work in various problems.

How is the bird acting otherwise? Eating and pooping well?

...sorry about all the questions, just trying to get an idea how the bird is feeling.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

looks like the pigeon is shutting its eye lid. looks like no damage. have you tried opening the eyelid with yr fingers to see into the eye


----------



## Nuke (Mar 26, 2007)

*Fantail mix*

Hi,
letting him into the wild would not be a good idea,unless you feel sorry for the hungry hawks or stray animals.I think he would do best safe in his cage.Maybe you could get him some company??


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes, lid closed, beak w/gapping between. Even w/out health issues, this would
be an aviary bird only because it's a fancy pigeon. Please do check carefully
inside the mouth. If you have a healthfood store in the area, you could pick
up some Colloidal Silver and administer to the eye. How are the poops?

Thanks for helping this bird out, looks like it needed your help!

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Firstimer

This bird looks sick to me. I'm concerned about its partially open beak. You need to check inside its mouth carefully to see if there are any cheesy looking deposits in there. 

How well is it eating/drinking? Personally, if I had this bird I would immediately start it on Baytril and Metronidazole and an eye ointment.

Hopefully Terry will be on soon to help you further.

It is a beautiful bird.


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

I looked inside the birds mouth and I do see some yellowish cottage cheese looking stuff down inside.
The eye looks normal
please tell me EXACTLY what to get.
I will drive to the end of the world for the right medicine.
But I know nothing, so please let me know.
I see it drinking water but no food.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sure sounds like Canker and who knows what else. BTW, any way to get a fecal check by a Vet?

Others, more knowledgable, will be along to help, firstimer...

That is ONE beautiful BIRD!!  

THANKS so much for helping!!!

LOVE AND HUGS TO YOU BOTH!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

She apparently has canker. You will need to get a canker medicine such as Metronidazole. We use the 250 mg. tablet, crushed and mixed with 10 cc sterile water. If you can get this and also give us the weight of the pigeon we can give you the dosage. You'll need a 1 cc diabetic syringe to give it to her.

Do you have a vet that could help you?


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

My vet across the street said they would look at the bird for me and they do have that medicine so Im taking it over RIGHT NOW. I'll be right back and will let you know what they find.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

That is great. Hope they'll prepare it in a bottle for you.


I'm signing off for the night but if you need the dosage someone else should be on to tell you. Hopefully, your vet will give you that info.


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

I'm back from vet. I JUST hit my elbow REAL hard, so I'm gonna sit down for a second and then I will post the info from vet and the medicine I got for it.
It was $100 vet bill I wasn't really ready for so I hope this works.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Firstimer,

I'm sorry the bird is ill and that you had to take it to the vet (but very glad that you did take it to the vet). I will reimburse you for the vet bill. Sorry about your elbow .. I'll be watching for your next post about what the vet found and what treatment has been prescribed.

Thank you again for retrieving this beautiful bird. If it does have canker, it would have died a terrible death where it was either by predator attack or slow starvation.

I apologize for being out of pocket all day today. My husband had a simple outpatient surgery, but that still managed to take up the entire day.

Terry


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

Not to worry. My elbow is much better now. And for the bird, the important thing is, it's getting help and we can figure out all that other stuff later.
I hope and pray everything is alright over there with you and yours.
I'm getting ready to type all the vet info here in just a little bit.
Got to walk my dog real quick. Then I promise I come back here.


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

Trichomoniasis is what the Dr. Haubert said he thinks the pigeon has. He gave me ½ oz bottle of Flagyl and it is in liquid form and also sent us home with a syringe to administer the medicine .Dr. Haubert said to give 0.4cc by mouth once a day for 7-10 days

While at the vet they fed it with a tube. So it has now has something at least.

The pigeon weights .08 (I don’t know) 

I noticed that the poop was basically green water. 

While in the exam room alone with it I could hear it breathing a little. 

I noticed the pigeon has not had any food or grit while here with me.
The man who had it, said he has had it since Saturday and it DID NOT eat any of the regular bird seed he offered it.

It has had water with him and with me.

I saw it fly in the exam room so we know it CAN fly.

The eye thing is unknown.


I’m going to bring it inside for the night away from ALL other animals.


I’m using rubber gloves when touching it, just in case.

The most important thing is that we are tring help it.
Thanks to Terry and that man.
All of us here are like a big family I think it is so sweet of you to offer to pay the vet bill Terry.
But let's just leave that up in the air for now, same as for who keeps the pigeon at the end of all this.


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

I just gave the medicine to the pigeon and I can hear it breathing and once the medicine was given it then sounded like it was breathing with a stuffy nose as if it were having a little trouble with the medicine, when I gave the medicine I shot it in, kind of fast so hardly anything came back out.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

We just spoke .. all is well. Thank you, Firstimer!

Terry


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

ANYTIME!
I think you are wonderful and we must meet in person sometime for lunch or something.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I just heard from Firstimer. This poor pigeon is in very bad shape and is now back at the vet's for some additional tests, tube feeding, and extreme supportive care. I'll post more when I hear from Firstimer again. 

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry the bird isn't doing so well, hope it starts to eat again and gains some weight.

Thanks for the update, Terry.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh no, I hope he will be alright, after all he went through.

Reti


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

Yeah Fontana isn’t doing so well.
Fontana has a abscess inside of it’s mouth on the top right so that is causing it’s little tongue to hang out and the medicine is going into it’s lungs instead of going into it’s intestines as it should be.
It is safe to assume now, that it has not had food in 6 days if not more. We All need to pray for this little guy because it’s looking kind of grim. But we have to try because well...we just have to try and give it a chance.
I will be calling the vet in about an hour and a half to see if anything new is known.
I will keep you posted.
They want to keep it over night for oxygen and feeding tube into it’s belly and hopefully with some luck and some help from YOU KNOW WHO, (God) Fontana The Fantail from Harbor City will pull through this.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about the setbacks!!

As with the rest of the members, I so hope Fontana will pull through and start to thrive. He sure is a beautiful pij!

Sending WARM HEALING THOUGHTS!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Firstimer. Please do keep us posted. We'll all be pulling for Fontana.

Terry


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

I Just called and checked on Fontana and they said it’s on oxygen and getting lots of attention because it’s so beautiful. Will still need to spend the night.
And the poop test still needs to be done but so far no poop. 
I’m to call back in the morning, and again I will keep you posted as I find new information.
So in the mean time PLEASE continue to pray for Fontana The GREAT Fantail.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi firstimer,

I will pray for Fontana, of course, please keep us updated. 

I


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Firstimer, Where did you get the name "Fontana?" 

I have to admit, I kept wanting to say "FANtana"... 

Still hoping for all the BEST!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Sure hope Fontana recovers - certainly a beautiful bird.

Terry, hope your husband is also recovering from his outpatient appointment.


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

I called the vet today to check on the Fontana and they said it’s doing a little better and they are still waiting on lab test results that should be done tonight and that they would call me back, I asked if they thought it would have to spend another night there, they said probably, I then reminded them that so far $400 has been spent and that I really couldn’t afford too much more money if it were going to have to spend another night. They said they didn’t think I was going to be charged again, but I don’t know, I am just waiting to hear more from them. I will let you know when I find out more info. So please still keep praying for Fontana.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Firstimer. I'm glad Fontana is doing some better. I do hope the bird will be well enough to come home soon as I won't be able to come up with too much more money for the vet bill either. Please keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Any further updates/info, Firstimer? I hope Fontana is feeling better.

Terry


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

I'm on hold right now with the vet. I'll let you know AS soon as I do.


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

Okay, they said it's resting well. still there will stay again over night.
not charging for these stay overs.
Call back in the morning.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update! 

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

firstimer said:


> Okay, they said it's resting well. still there will stay again over night.
> not charging for these stay overs.
> Call back in the morning.


So glad your fantail is doing so well...and that the vet is not charging for staying over, since that can really add up!


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

The vet said Fontana is fighting to live and it’s an amazing fact that Fontana has three different bacteria dieses and that ANY one of them should have killed Fontana but somehow she said Fontana is a fighter and continuing to survive and every day it’s getting shots and they are going in and getting some of the bacteria out of it’s throat.
Fontana still can not eat on it’s own and they want to keep it for another 5 days. I’m to call back at 3:30pm to get a new estimate.
I’m crying for Fontana right now and can’t remember what else the vet said.    PLEASE DON'T STOP PRAYING FOR fONTANA


----------



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

*Hi Firstimer*

I'm Sorry To Hear About All The Set Backs So She Has 3 Different Bacteria Diseases (In Her Mouth/Throat I Presume?) And She Has Pulled Through So Far, She Has Oxygen And Food Going Into Her All The Time And Is In The Best Possible Place Fontana Looks Like A Very Attractive Bird And I Think She Will Be Very Happy And Gratefull To You. Thanks Very Much For Saving Her  Its Was With All The Help From EVERYONE Here That I Was Able To Recorgnise When A Few Of My Birds Had Canker. Little Fontana Sounds Like A Surviver To Me And Will Pull Through  

Please Keep Us Posted On Her Progress 

Heather


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Firstimer. I'm glad Fontana is such a fighter. Thank you so much for all your efforts for Fontana. Please do let us know the estimate as I'm sure the vet bill is now well beyond what you and I can handle together. Though I am so grateful for your help with retrieving Fontana and getting the necessary vet care, I am sure sorry to be responsible for putting you through all of this.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sending prayers for Fontana. She made it so far, she is a fighter.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Fontana Pics .. Not Looking Good*

http://www.rims.net/Fontana

Firstimer has done everything possible regarding this bird including shouldering a pretty staggering vet bill. I will post about that in a separate thread.

We had a couple of conference calls today .. meaning Firstimer, myself, and the vet clinic .. I must say that the vet clinic was less than organized and pretty much suffering from rectal cranial inversion. Here is what I "think" we were told:

Fontana has:

E-coli
Giardia
Abscess in the throat

Fontana is on Flagyl for Giardia and Amikacin for the others. Apparently there was a culture and sensitivity test run and the bacterial infections that Fontana has were resistant to most antibiotics. The clinic wants to keep Fontana for an additional 5 days at a cost of $46.00 per day. The vet got on the phone and told me that Fontana requires tube feeding and 5 injections per day.

Personally, I think Fontana has canker in the throat and asked the vet about that .. she said no .. no trich in the tests. The first vet to treat Fontana, however, thought it was trich and prescribed the Flagyl .. go figure .. I think we are getting the run around and that the clinic doesn't really know what's going on for sure. We are going to try to get a copy of the lab reports when Firstimer picks up Fontana tomorrow. 

The vet bill thus far is approaching $700.00, and I had to call it quits. There is no way that Firstimer and I can assimilate that much of a bill by ourselves. There will be a separate thread about this.

At this point, I have asked Firstimer to go get Fontana out of the clinic, and we will figure out how to get the bird to me. I don't know that I can save Fontana, but I will do my best.

There is quite a bit more to this story about the clinic, but that's not essential right now. 

This is a very, very sick bird, and I am hoping for the best for Fontana. Any comments/advice will be greatly appreciated.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*R.I.P. Fontana*

Firstimer brought Fontana to me this afternoon. Unfortunately, Fontana was in very, very critical condition on arrival at about 1 PM and passed away at 3:20 PM. I am so very sorry we lost this gorgeous bird.

I have updated Fontana's web pages with copies of the lab results and of the invoices which pretty well detail the treatment given.

Fontana weighed 208 grams and was sent with injectible Baytril and Amikacin to be given at .1 ml IM BID.

This has been such a horribly sad case.

Many thanks to Firstimer for going way above and beyond in helping Fontana.

Incidentally, Fontana did have a serious case of canker even though the woman vet we spoke with last night assured me that the growth in the mouth/throat was an abscess and not canker. 

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

This is heart breaking news. I 'll admit that after I saw her pictures I was so worried but still had hopes she could manage to pull through.

Firstimer, you did everything humanly possible to save Fontana although I know you are very sad. I appreciate all you did.

Terry, I'm so sorry.


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

I'm at a loss of words and my eyes are filled with tears.
I am so sorry too Terry.
I am so so so sorry to you Fontana.
I must go now, I am totally heartbroken.
As long as I live...I will never forget FONTANA THE GRESTEST FANTAIL PIGEON.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Firstimer, no, you will never forget her but all our lives are richer for having been involved with her - you personally and all of us through your and Terry's posts. I remember all of mine.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Firstimer, thank you so much for providing care and support for Fontana. I am sorry she was not able to recover, but please understand that your tender attention was not wasted. I'm sure she appreciated the comfort you provided in her final days.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a shame! She was a beautiful Fantail and I'm so sorry she did not make it!

Although the prognosis did not look good, we always hope for the best, prepare for the worst, but have to take what comes.

HEALING THOUGHTS AND HUGS FOR ALL WHO FOUGHT SO HARD TO HELP!


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

*Still crying today and feeling very guilty*

Thank you so much for the kind words. I wish I was with Fontana more in the what turned out to be final days, but Fontana was at the vet and they wouldn’t let me in the back to see Fontana.

I went back to the clinic as soon as Terry posted that Fontana had died, I was and still am so very heartbroken and angry over this tragic loss. 

I pulled myself together long enough to park across the street from clinic and wearing my running shoes and with micro cassette recorder in pocket and recording, I went over to speak to vet/owner of this clinic, and of course, he was there.... until I gave them my name, and then all of a sudden he was magically gone for the day. So in my hand, I had a 8x10 glossy of Fontana the day before vet and then one taken yesterday, (I printed before going over) well...I was so angry that this guy didn’t even have the berries (B*lls) to speak with me, that I decided to show pictures to everyone in the waiting room, and announced to the entire room what had taken place, and recommended that IF they love their pets, they would do the research on this Dr. And see how his licence was suspended and they shouldn’t allow their pets to be seen by these people. And how in my opinion they had done un necessary work on Fontana putting Fontana through more stress and unethically keeping Fontana the way that they had and still wanting to keep Fontana another five days, they did this for the money. And they told me Fontana was doing a little better.
I wouldn’t put it past them to be telling me Fontana was there to keep charging me and all the while Fontana may have already died. After they used Fontana as a lab rat.
They didn’t want to go in the back with my camera to take pictures for me, that’s why the first picture is so ridicules, you can’t see anything, I sent them back to take better ones because I told them, “I don’t even know what I’m looking at here”
if nothing wrong was done, then why wouldn’t the vet/owner talk to me? I didn’t go in there all bent, I was calm cool and collective, knowing that they could call the police if they wanted too, it wasn’t until that woman lied to my face that I decided to make the announcement. Not to mention putting food in front of Fontana that wasn’t even for Pigeons,
I told them how rude they were, and how you can’t get a straight answer from them on anything and then I heard the desk woman go in the back and say “George, we have a problem out front” and so here comes this little jerk (who Earlier had the nerve to argue with me on whether Fontana was a pet or not. when I told him “This is not a personal pet, this is a rescue bird, I only called it Fontana because you guys wanted a name” and he said “Well you brought it in and so it’s a pet”
Well anyway this little jerk comes out and I turn around and look him dead in the eye, and said “This is far from over, you haven’t heard the end of this yet, YOU MARK MY WORDS!”
There has NOT been a person that I have talked to since today at 3:30pm PT that I have not warned about this clinic, and I am already hearing other horror stories and all say “they need to be shut down” and they will sign anything or testify if so needed to help shut this place down. 
I’m very interested to find out what Terry finds out once a necropsy is done to find out what exactly Fontana died of.	
So if they are in fact responsible, they can be held responsible. And though this wont bring Fontana back to us, it may help other animals from being mistreated
Something is very wrong with this place and I saw so many animals being treated badly while I was there.
So this is far from over. 
BUT all that being said,.....nothing will ever bring back Fontana The GREATEST Fantail Pigeon and I can’t help but feel that if I had taken Fontana right to Terry, Fontana might still be here.
I am starting to cry for the 1000th time today only, I must say, I do feel guilty for taking Fontana to this hole of a clinic.
I will always regret that decision I made.
Terry, you are a wonderful and beautiful woman and I'm sorry we had to meet the way we did, but none the less, I am very happy to have finally met you after communicating with you online since 2002.
And everyone else who has posted on this matter, thank you for all your support, prayers and words of encouragement.


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

*I Promise*

If Terry ever were to call on me again to help her, and I hope if she ever needed me, she would still call on me. If possible for her, I promise to be no more then transportation for the bird.
No matter what, assuming Terry can take the bird right away, I will drive it right over to her making no stops in between because I feel horribly guilty right now. And I can not stop crying for anything. Nor can I focus on anything other then this very sad matter. I believe had I taken Fontana right to Terry, Fontana would still be with us.
I will never forgive myself because ignorance is no excuse in my opinion.
I would say I too, had a small role in Fontana’s demise by taking Fontana to that hole they call a animal hospital.


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

I just can't say how sorry I am.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You didn't know the animal hospital didn't have expertise in avian medicine. They should have referred you.
You did the best job you could with the understanding you had at the time.
I'm so sorry this happened.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Firstimer, I am so sorry you are hurting like you are about Fontana. I'll know more tomorrow and will post back here. Sending you very big hugs.

For sure, I will call on you again if there is a bird in your area that needs help. You didn't do anything wrong .. we just got unlucky with the vet clinic.

I'm going to tell you from experience that you can't let this one experience color what you might or might not do another time .. you always have to trust your instincts and experience .. your heart and your head don't often lead you too far wrong.

I can't thank you enough for all your did for Fontana.

For all the members here, there is a whole lot more to the Fontana story regarding the vet clinic that you don't know about right now. We're still trying to get all our facts straight.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Fontana Definitely Had Canker*

My vet closed early today due to Easter, and I was not able to get Fontana to him for the necropsy before they closed. I decided to try and do it myself and did get far enough to know that Fontana definitely had canker. I didn't have the heart to go farther than the mouth/throat area. The pictures are here for any wanting to look. Obviously they are very unpleasant, so look at your own risk: http://www.rims.net/FontanaCanker.

I have taken Fontana's remains to the crematory and will be sending her ashes to Firstimer when I get them back next week.

Terry


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

Thank you Terry.


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

I would be more comfortable if I pick Fontana up from you because I would be really scared that something would happen if sent. If that would be alright with you of course. Thank you again, for letting me have Fontana's ashes.
I can be there anytime. plus, then I can pay you for cremation.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry you and Terry had to go through all this heartbreak. 
None of this is your fault, you didn't know about the clinic and you did the right thing getting Fontana the help he needed.

Reti


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry you've had to go through this. It _really_ wasn't your fault, so please don't blame yourself.
Sending you my biggest warmest hugs, and hopes for better days ahead.

Stephie


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Firstimer, don't blame yourself, you and Terry should never have had to go through this at all. The hospital was wreckless in their care program for Fontana and unethical in subsequent charges as a result. You are just so
_not responsible_ for this very sad situation. A cyber hug to you both.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

firstimer said:


> I would be more comfortable if I pick Fontana up from you because I would be really scared that something would happen if sent. If that would be alright with you of course. Thank you again, for letting me have Fontana's ashes.
> I can be there anytime. plus, then I can pay you for cremation.


No problem on picking up Fontana from me next week. You WON'T be paying anything for the cremation. You've already gone above and beyond, so just forget about that. I have some funds for you via PayPal, and I know others have sent you checks towards the cost of Fontana's vet care.

I need you to hold on to that bottle of Flagyl and have a careful look at the label to see if it says it is for treatment of canker/trichomoniasis. It probably doesn't say, but you hang on to that bottle .. it's OK to use the meds if needed, but don't lose the bottle/label.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I will try to get the whole Fontana scenario organized and posted tomorrow. I'm just not up to it tonight. 

Terry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm sorry, I'm just sick to my stomache.

I just read this thread and usually I have nothing to add to situations like this. My Jack had bad canker in his beak (beak now scissored) and after we treated the canker his eye ended up messed up afterwards. His eye has a film over it, someone in a post year or so back said something about another eyelid (3rd, 2nd) sorry my memory. 

Jack can't see out of that eye now but she is doing well.

Just thought to post so in the future if this happens again we can remember it happened before.

I am so sorry...


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

Yeah Terry, it doesn't say what it is for, in fact thoes people are so messed up over there, because the bottle has my dogs name on it from a few years ago when I bought a harness for dog. you can see it here.

Image Hosting


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

Thank you very much for the reminder. I will make a note on bottle to remind me.


----------

